# Ibo Peer groups



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Ibo peer groups are on the their website now


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

woohoo i made peer in MBR.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

RMC said:


> woohoo i made peer in MBR.


Same here. Can't wait, this has been my best 3D year ever. I'll see you there at 0720!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mocheese said:


> Same here. Can't wait, this has been my best 3D year ever. I'll see you there at 0720!!


Good Luck, congrats on doing well.
DB


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't make peer I'm haveing target panic issues need to work through. My wife made the FBR peer group.


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

720 yuck! will we be sent out then or just put in a group/


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Woohoo. First time making peer group. FHC top 4 shooters separated by only 5 points. What a great group of ladies. Looking forward to shooting in Morango.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

RMC said:


> 720 yuck! will we be sent out then or just put in a group/


No the group your in votes and decides what time you guys want to meet up and shoot.


----------



## bullseye-rod (Jan 29, 2012)

What day are those times set for? Friday or Sat.?


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

the times are set up for Saturday morning and Sunday, this is a time your group meets than everyone as a group determines what time to start on both days


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Congrats WVBowhunter77!


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

rock77 said:


> No the group your in votes and decides what time you guys want to meet up and shoot.


The group decides but if you are in MBR peers you need to be there at 0720 to get put into your peer group. JW


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

mocheese said:


> The group decides but if you are in MBR peers you need to be there at 0720 to get put into your peer group. JW


 Your right I guess I didn't explain it right you meet at your desinated time then once you are grouped, your group decides when the 4 of you want to shoot, and how many you want to shoot that day.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Less than a week away. Mixed emotions about no longer shooting the 3rd leg at Nelsonville. I think a lot of people were like me and had a love hate relationship with that place. Loved to shoot there but usually hated the outcome. Hopefully this new venue will be better to me. What I really liked about Nelsonville was that it was only about 45 minutes from home. Good Luck to you all and it looks like I'll be seeing at least a few on Sat morning.


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

Good luck to all... It is a lot of hard work to get there. Say Hello to Tom Friend he is in the MBR Peer group nicest guy in the world. He is awesome to shoot with. I had the chance to shoot with him in Bedford even though I shoot the hunter class. He is smooth. Once again good luck to all I wish everyone a huge success.


----------

